# My PLL algorithms



## Yes We Can! (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## teller (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Cornelius!


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome - I love your F perm... I just learned a new one, but I really like this one too


----------



## cubernya (Jul 21, 2011)

For the A perms all I have to say is don't do x R' do l'...don't know why the one with rotation is so much more popular


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 21, 2011)

> For the A perms all I have to say is don't do x R' do l'...don't know why the one with rotation is so much more popular



Because it keeps the alg to RUD(which can be crazy fast).


----------



## Selkie (Jul 21, 2011)

Indeed thanks so much for sharing. I have watched Breandan's PLL video over and over. Its great to see how faster cubers choose to execute their PLLs :tu


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Because it keeps the alg to RUD(which can be crazy fast).


 
Wait, how is (x R') faster than (l')? It ends up the same, and it seems easier to do (l') than a cube rotation.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 21, 2011)

> Wait, how is (x R') faster than (l')? It ends up the same, and it seems easier to do (l') than a cube rotation.



Some people just prefer rotating and spamming RUD while others prefer to cut out the cube rotation with a wide turn. It's comes down to what you prefer. No big deal.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

Why can't you spam RUD after the wide turn?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 21, 2011)

Of course you can. But some people prefer to rotate. Just because you think that the more efficient way is the perform a wide turn, not everyone will.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 21, 2011)

I do the l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 alg, guys. I just wrote it down that way because I didn't want people to be confused .


----------

